
California’s ‘hydrogen highway’ never happened. Could 2020 change that? - fortran77
https://calmatters.org/environment/2020/01/why-california-hydrogen-cars-2020/
======
catsareok
I hope so. Numbskulls love blaming Obama for all kinds of ridiculous shit, but
I was legitimately crushed when he killed off funding for hydrogen cars. Such
an awesome technology for creating lightweight electric propulsion.

